# Smokin rooster



## Speedylvr (Nov 26, 2011)

Smokin roosters are rare but work very well. The only place a can find them is online. On one of the first casts I reeled one in. I think it's one of the best softbaits Ive used! Its deffinately worth about eight dollars!


----------

